# N. Minnesota - Venison / Pork - Smoked Sticks w/ Q-View



## smokinthesmc (Aug 20, 2010)

On Vacation to visit the family in N. Minnesota I got to get in some smoking with my father in law. We went with meat sticks. We took out a pork butt and 2 packages of venison scraps.














After trimming and cube both we ended up with just around 5 LB of each.

Ran it through the grinder with a 3/16" plate.







Mixed in 1 cup of " The Sausage Maker " Dried Sausage Stick Seasoning with 2 tsp of Insta Cure #1 with about 2 cups of water. Added this mixture to the ground meat. Wrapped it up and set in fridge overnight.







Next morning rinsed some sheep casings and stuffed them with the meat.







We cut them into 22" long lengths and placed them on racks in the smoker







Heated it up to 130 deg to dry for 1 hour then turned the heat up to 165 deg and added a pan of moistened hickory sawdust to smoke for 3 1/2 hours to an internal temp of 152 deg.







We pulled them out and dropped them in an ice water bath to drop the temp down to 120 deg. Then put them on racks till dry. Wrapped them in freezer paper and in fridge for 24 hrs.







They came out great nice smoky taste and good texture, next time will add a bit of cayenne pepper, for more heat. But all in all well worth the vacation time invested also love to hang with my father in law.

PS here's the view of the lake just off the deck of their house.







Thanks for looking.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Mmmm.. they look fantastic! I'm a sucker for good venison sticks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love the view too...


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 20, 2010)

looks / sounds like a perfect vacation to me!  Great job on the sticks.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Aug 22, 2010)

Has anyone heard of the The sausage Maker Co. Nice line of products and equipment and spices everything you need for sausage.

http://www.sausagemaker.com/

Also this book I was reading on vacation was very interesting if anyone is interested is available from this site. The author's name is Rytek Kutas, if you cant read it on the cover.


----------

